# auratus carrying



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

ive had my blue and bronze for about a year, and have witnessed no calling/ courting behavior, yet to my surprise when i woke up this morning i noticed what i first thought was a strange pattern on the back of the suspected male. only to find that it has a tad on its back!

fingers crossed. strangely there are no good egg deposit sites (to my knowledge) and no where to take tads (no standing water). i have since placed a small container in the tank in hopes of them dropping it there.

james


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

That is great! Lets see pics. Bill


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

as soon as my significant other gets back in town with her camera 

i have 7+ tads in the man creek tank as well (some should be ootw in about a week)


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

another is being transported as i type this... now i just need to find where they are putting the eggs. 

the first transported, was believed dead, however, today i saw it move. anyone else have instances where tads dont move and even in response to stimulus nothing happens only to find they are fine later. its strange, i was so certain that it was dead i gave it a little tap (with sterile instrument) and it wouldnt right itself. today its moving.

on a related note, anyone tried the sera brand peat extract? (blackwater extract)
i picked some up yesterday as well as some hbh tadpole bites (i have the sera ones ordered)

james


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

james67 said:


> another is being transported as i type this... now i just need to find where they are putting the eggs.
> 
> the first transported, was believed dead, however, today i saw it move. anyone else have instances where tads dont move and even in response to stimulus nothing happens only to find they are fine later. its strange, i was so certain that it was dead i gave it a little tap (with sterile instrument) and it wouldnt right itself. today its moving.
> 
> ...


 Hey James,

First off congrats, I have sibling frogs of yours and am excited about seeing how your tads turn out! Regarding the tadpoles, I have had a few I thought were dead, or would die because of lack of movement. By the third day they have all been active and swimming, so I assume it is pretty normal.

I don't use blackwater extract but I do use Betta Spa. I have yet to loose a tad, and I have close to 20 now so I assume it is doing its job.

Please keep us up to date with pics.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow. Congradulations! I can't wait til some of my darts start to have some tads!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

update on a couple of the previously mentioned pumiio tads; this morning i woke up and found that two had drowned, one in a brom (with steep edges) and the other in a film can that was too full.

james


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I've had the same problems with my solarte tads when they first started producing. The tads would pop their front legs, color up really good, then the next day I would find them drowned in the broms. I just look at it like these weren't strong enough to make it, so it's just nature's way of weeding out the weak. After they were breeding for awhile, that stopped.
Scott


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

these fros have been at it for quite awhile now, something like 8 months for me (but i purchased them as proven breeders)

in all likelihood its my fault, at least for the one in the film can. i worry about water quality and kept the container pretty full, but tilted. and i guess he/she had nowhere to go. 

i think im gonna start drilling a little hole in the film cans about 3/4 on an inch fro the top on the side so that when tilted it can only become so full.

james


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

That sucks that u lost some tads 
But that drilled hole idea sounds good


----------

